# David Lee Archer



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I really enjoy his videos and his ideas of keeping the horse moving and no nonsense way of doing things.
Has any one else watched him?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I find some of his videos quite interesting - like with all these 'trainers' I wouldnt agree with everything he says or does but he has a very practical no nonsense or frills approach.
He makes no pretence so what you see is what you get and I respect people for that. 
He gets to deal with a lot of rescue horses that other people have messed up badly so its no surprise that he doesnt suffer fools very well


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I like him also! He seems to use more traditional methods vs. CA and Natural Horsemanship. Such as one video I saw, he was using a lasso (?) Whilst lunging a horse who had pressure issues and would squeal and kick out a lot. 

One thing I try to go by that he mentioned in his videos is "I hit him once. I don't need to hit him more than once because he gets the point" or something along those lines. Then he went along to say that people over do by whipping a nasty horse more than once.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

I just looked him up on you tube, he will never make it big he is too real. I liked what I saw and will add him to my list.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have watched quite a number of his videos on youtube. He calls 'em as he sees 'em but not in a mean way. He's provided me with quite a bit of useful information on training which is always good for me and frequently good for the horse:wink:. I do agree with Cowboy Bob - he'll probably never be extremely famous because he's a horseman and not a showman.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Deschutes said:


> I like him also! He seems to use more traditional methods vs. CA and Natural Horsemanship. Such as one video I saw, he was using a lasso (?) Whilst lunging a horse who had pressure issues and would squeal and kick out a lot.
> 
> One thing I try to go by that he mentioned in his videos is "I hit him once. I don't need to hit him more than once because he gets the point" or something along those lines. Then he went along to say that people over do by whipping a nasty horse more than once.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I heard something like that and its what was told to me a long time before Youtube introduced all these people to us by a very good horseman who I admired a lot. He also told me that it was important to recognise why horses misbehave to need that sort of treatment - hitting a horse thats been abused enough to become defensive is not a good idea
I've had two horses - one that I still own - that have needed it to the point that both were one step away from a slaughter yard. They both got hit once really hard and never needed it again - for my old mare that was now 19 years ago and she has never put a foot wrong since even though we do ***** at each other occasionally!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

That's just it. He is so real and down to earth I just love it. I agree with not taking everything someone says as gospel but I really like his way of getting things done. He can be a bit brash, like on the subject of people pampering their ponies, but it is the truth. 
I've added him on Facebook too and he has a page there also, True to horse horsemenship i think think it's called. He comes up with some good, recent videos.
Also, I love his stud Brave Eagel :shock: Very nommy pony right there!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Some of his videos have trouble with the wind which drowns out his voice. He's not slick, just a good, down to earth trainer who doesn't put up with b.s.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Some of his videos have trouble with the wind which drowns out his voice. He's not slick, just a good, down to earth trainer who doesn't put up with b.s.


 It is a shame about the wind noise on some of them but you can get past that
I can deal with his sort of not putting up with b.s as its not 'for the sake of it' or sexist and personal


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I need to look at more of his videos. I always try hunting some of his down when I'm wanting to try new things to practice with, or have a sticky problem with one of the horses that I want to try to fix.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Have you been on his web page?
Yeah some of his older videos are terrible quality but he has a new camera so is getting better. Also in his older ones the dogs barking really annoyed me haha just couldn't hear anything else!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

m.youtube.com/watch?hl=en&client=mv-google&gl=US&v=Jy7puBkR0Wg

This was the video I was talking about
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Some of his videos have trouble with the wind which drowns out his voice. He's not slick, just a good, down to earth trainer who doesn't put up with b.s.


 
Yeah, the guy has to get a fluffy cover to cut down wind interference on his microphone or something.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What I also appreciate about him is the time he puts in at the rescue to get the horses to where they can be rehomed.


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

jaydee said:


> I heard something like that and its what was told to me a long time before Youtube introduced all these people to us by a very good horseman who I admired a lot. He also told me that it was important to recognise why horses misbehave to need that sort of treatment - hitting a horse thats been abused enough to become defensive is not a good idea
> I've had two horses - one that I still own - that have needed it to the point that both were one step away from a slaughter yard. They both got hit once really hard and never needed it again - for my old mare that was now 19 years ago and she has never put a foot wrong since even though we do ***** at each other occasionally!!!


A friend of mine has a saying..."If you have to ask more than once...you didn't ask firmly enough". I guess what he is saying is don't nag but get in and get the job done, once. Basically that is what the lead mare does. She rarely asks more than once.  I like David Lee and I think he has some good things to offer. Kind of like politics, training, to me is best done with a mixture of all sides, use what works, have a full tool box and reach into it when you need a different tool. Too many people try to use a wrench as a hammer. You will eventually get the nail into the board, but you may bend the Hell out of it on the way.  Right now I am just trying to fill my tool box.

Cheers!
Les


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Les and Lily, just random, but I love your pics on the bottom ) Very awesome!


----------

